# earthing



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont even know what to say:blink:





:laughing::laughing:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

You may want to post this in the UK forum. They'll have a better idea.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I see you're from London so bear with with me...

The size of the grounding electrode conductor (GEC) depends upon the size of the largest ungrounded service conductor.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Big Red Buk says

544.1.1

except where PME..........yahda yahda yahda.....25mm:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Moved to the UK forum**


----------



## ALIMOHAMMAD (Jun 29, 2010)

S/M,i have some problem in the mesuring of grounding rod resistance.do any person can help me. thanks


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ALIMOHAMMAD said:


> S/M,i have some problem in the mesuring of grounding rod resistance.do any person can help me. thanks


See if you can blow a 5 amp fuse @ 120 volts. :whistling2:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Ali

The most simple way is to use an earth loop impedance tester. Connect one lead directly to the earth electrode and the other to Live. Masure the calibrated info from your meter and - hey presto. You have the value of earth electrode resistance.

Frank


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

frank said:


> Ali
> 
> The most simple way is to use an earth loop impedance tester. Connect one lead directly to the earth electrode and the other to Live. Masure the calibrated info from your meter and - hey presto. You have the value of earth electrode resistance.
> 
> Frank


Or that.....


----------



## WannaBeaElectrician (Aug 15, 2010)

Dude I am sorry that I unable to answer your question


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> I dont even know what to say:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's from London, you have to speak English.


----------

